# Kenwood Excelon DNX8120 DDIN DVD NAV



## HmoobVaj (Dec 20, 2007)

Kenwood DNX8120

Intro
This is Kenwood's top of the line Excelon model for 2008. It is a double DIN unit that features a 6.95" touch screen lcd, builtin bluetooth, builtin Garmin navigation, 5volt preouts, iPod and USB inputs, satellite radio ready, and remote. It carries a 2 year warranty if purchased from an authorized dealer. 

**Update: There was a recall on these unit right before they were suppose to ship to consumers. Apparently there was a bug in the firmware. All updated units through Kenwood will have a round green sticker on the box saying Certified Upgrade.

Installation
Installation is pretty much straight forward if you’ve done car stereo installations before. It is a D-DIN unit so you’ll need a dash opening to support that size. I installed mine in a Lexus GS using an OEM kit to fit D-DIN size units. Using the predrilled holes on the bracket, the unit sticks out about ½”. I had to drill my own holes to get the unit flushed. You’ll also want to make sure you have plenty of depth because there are a crap load of wires in the back. Good thing they have it where you can disconnect wires you don’t need (A/V inputs and ouputs, relay wires…). Video and nav bypass is simply grounding the parking brake wire. There is no speedometer wire to connect but the speed reading in nav mode is quite accurate.

Screen
The screen is not quite 7” but very close at 6.95”. You probably can’t tell the difference anyways. I don’t know the exact resolution but from the text and layout it’s more than sharp enough. DVD videos are nice and clear as well. I don’t own a iPod so I can’t test the audio or video (iPod video) quality. Touch response is good but there were a few times where I had to press 2-3 times for the screen to detect the push. A tactical feedback feature similar to Alpine’s PulseTouch would be very nice so you’ll know when the unit has acknowledge the command.

**Update: There's also numerous screen angles you can set it to. There's even a reverse angle where the screen angles down instead of up. What's neat is that there's a memory setting so everytime it starts up it will move to that angle.

User Interface
I haven’t owned any previous Kenwood units before so I can’t really say how much of an improvement there is but I can compare to other brands that I’ve own in the past. From my experience Alpine and Eclipse have a much simpler and easier to use UI. But I do understand that this unit packs a lot of features and settings so it’s going to be tough trying to make the UI as simple and easy to use as possible. I think Kenwood did the best they can given all the features and settings that are required. I also noticed that the UI is a bit slow at times to respond, probably due to the complexity of all the menus. This is just for the buttons on the screen; the physical buttons at the bottom responds instantaneously when pressed. With the Alpine and Eclipse, the UI responds instantly whether it’s a physical button or not. Another small quirk I have is that the physical buttons at the bottom are a bit too small and at times have had trouble finding the right one. The buttons on the screen however are nicely sized and easy to read.

SQ and Sound Processing
I have not tried listening to a store bought CD yet (haven’t bought CDs for awhile) but I have tried MP3s ripped at various bitrates. Usually files 192kbps and up sound excellent to me. 128kbps still sounds great and is a good compromise between file size and SQ. I do notice there’s quite a bit of background noise when switching between MP3 files and folders regardless of bitrate. Seems the unit does not use any type of muting when switching between files/folders. I don’t know if this occurs with CDs or DVD-Audio discs (supported) though. 

**Update: I tried it with CDs and there's little to no gap between switching songs. I didn't notice any noise between skipping tracks either.

This unit is just packed with various sound processing features. I won’t go into detail of them all but I’ll list what I can remember. There’s a 13 band equalizer that you can set separately for the front and rear speakers. There a couple of presets and 1 custom available. There’s full time alignment for all speakers as well as front/rear speaker sizing with adjustable crossover points and octave slopes. There’s also SRS WoW surround sound settings. All sound processing can be bypassed.

Navigation
The navigation is based on Garmin software and maps. The map data are stored on a removeable SD memory card. It can be remove whenever there are updates available on the web. Initially I thought the UI and map looked a bit cartoon-ish but have grown to appreciate the simplicity and ease of use. Accuracy is spot on and all directions are given in a clear and understandable female voice. Freeways, streets, and locations are pronounced but pronounciation can be off some times. Routing and re-routing is very quick at about 5 seconds. It is capable of multi-tasking (nav while listening to music or watching a video/movie). 

**Update: So far it has failed me twice. Once I tried searching for Beverages and More and no matter how I tried spelling it, it couldn't find any at all. The other time I planned the route while the car wasn't started and after I started the car it got all confused. Even though the destination was still in memory the directions were all off and it had to reroute me numerous times.


Bluetooth
Setup was quick and painless. Got my phone connected and phonebook synched in about 5 minutes. You can record a name for each entry in the phonebook for voice recognition. It doesn’t automatically dail the number, just pulls it from the phonebook. To make the call you’ll have to press the Call icon button. My phone has voice activated dialing but I don’t believe the headunit supports this. On my previous pioneer with BT that supported voice activated dialing I just press a button and say “Call *****” and the phone would automatically call that person. I don’t believe this Kenwood has this feature. 

As for the SQ, the other person’s voice came through loud and clear. You can set it to come only from the front right, both or front left speaker. I have the mic on the top of the pillar and the other party says they hear me just fine.

**Update: Also supports bluetooth audio so you can connect a bluetooth device (phone..ect) and play music from it. SQ isn't that great with my phone but it may be better for others because it most likely depends on your source file and the device. You will have to manually connect the BT audio every time but the phone functions will synch automatically once the unit is turned on and your phone is within range.

USB
I told myself this was going to be a necessity on my next headunit. I bought a 1.8” laptop hard drive just for this. USB input is still quite new in the car stereo world so I was a bit skeptical on the performance. Unfortunately I was spoiled by the USB performance on the Pioneer so I was a bit disappointed with the USB on the Kenwood. Scanning took about 30 seconds on the Kenwood but the Pioneer was way faster at 5-10 seconds (depending if I unplugged the drive or not). Add on the ~30 second bootup time on the Kenwood and it’s about a minute from the time you start the car to when it starts playing. In less than 15 seconds the Pioneer starts playing already. That minute seems like an eternity compared to 15 seconds. I was hoping file/folder changing was going to improve once it scans the drive but was disappointed as well. File/folder changes took 3 seconds and during that time no more further inputs are detected. For example if you want to skip 3 songs forward you’ll have to press >>, wait 3 seconds, press >>, wait 3 seconds, press >>. Changing folders was just as frustrating. File/folder changes on the Pioneer was instantaneous; skipping 3 songs or 3 folders required only >>,>>,>> in successions with no waiting in between. Although this definitely needs improvement it’s still tolerable but I would have expected better performance from a $1000+ unit.

**Update: Apparently the usb port only supports audio. I have not been able to get it to read anything in the Video folder (grayed out). Same files in the folder burned onto a CD or DVD plays fine.

Other A/V inputs and outputs
I have currently have no external devices so I didn’t even bother connecting the A/V wires to the back of the unit. If in the future I decide to connect any a/v device I’ll give an update on the performance. It does however have 2 video inputs, 1 video output, and 2 switched power outputs (to control fans, motorized amp racks…ect) controllable from the headunit.

Remote
This thing looks like it can control your whole home theater system and more. Probably a good 30-40 buttons and many of them have several commands if you slide the switch on the side (DVD, NAV, CD...). Definitely going to take awhile to learn the remote by touch. Range and angle are very good though.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

1) Is Beverages and More not renamed BevMo! in your area? The newer maps may have already integrated that change. 

2) If you leave the HD connected does it rescan at every start-up? If so that sucks.


----------



## HmoobVaj (Dec 20, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> 1) Is Beverages and More not renamed BevMo! in your area? The newer maps may have already integrated that change.
> 
> 2) If you leave the HD connected does it rescan at every start-up? If so that sucks.


I tried spelling it completely out. I tried it as BevMo, Bev Mo, "Bev". Still no go. Maybe I need to update the map/data?

I believe it does scan at every start up. If you have a CD playing before shutoff, it will start playing the CD again before it completely boots up. If it's the HD as the last source, it boots up, goes to USB as the source and scans about 15-20 seconds before playing. If you unplug the HD and make any changes, when you plug it back in it will prompt you to update the database and won't play anything until you do so. So basically it takes about 45 seconds to start playing from USB from start up.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow, that sucks. Don't most USB HUs scan once and then not again until you disconnect?


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

I have the previous generation Garmin one (that I'm selling), and I just typed in "beverages" and a bunch of beverages and more popped up. Granted, I was north of Fresno at that point, but unless its less than a year old, it should pop up.

Juan


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

In trying and failing to get pics on my 8120 to use as custom backgrounds, I found that the usb can be used to load them as it let me pull out and store in memory a cd cover that can then be used as a background.

So the usb can do audio and pics so far so I'm assuming eventually I can do movies or other video off of it as well.


----------



## GraSox (May 23, 2008)

Hi guys, newbie here. Trying to decide between a 8120 and the Alpine 505. Any thoughts from the guys that have more knowledge than me? I want Nav, bluetooth, sat radio and HD radio. I use the iphone and ipod.
Thanks alot!
Rob


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ You know the 505 doesn't come with navi? you either have to get the blackbird 2 to utilize the built in dock or you can get the external navi the nve-872a that integrates with most alpine screens. Just from reviews, the blackbird 2 isn't worth close to its msrp. I was thinking of the w205/bb2 but refused to pay that much for a portable navi where it got some horrible reviews. I'm not positive, but i don't believe the 505 comes with bluetooth as well. The kenwood on the other hand has navi and bluetooth built in. 

Others can chime in on the other things like display (seems that the 505 has great resolution) and such.


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

I you want to go pretty in depth with your sound then I would say the 505 because you can easily run a processor with it while on the other hand...

the 8120 would be your choice if you really want the navi which so far hasnt failed me and comes with built in bluetooth that also has worked well for me so far, while the hd radio portion of things is an option for both but I havent been able to actually find one in stock anywhere yet. That might be because Pioneer came out with theirs and it was terrible I heard, or at least the ones people tried to use with their pioneer radios.

You can also get the excelon x4r kenwood amp that has dsp on it if you want to run a set of 2 way components actively up front.

Both can be used effectively with an ipod, I checked out the kenwood's ipod interface on youtube, where a demonstration from CES was posted by Kenwood so you can check it out there, and there probably is one with the w505 as well.

So if your looking more for those features then I would say Kenwood, as it doesnt sound like you want to run a processor with active 3 way fronts etc.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I've owned a 3 Kenwood DDs and 3 Alpine DDs so I'm pretty well versed in them. Simply, the HORRIBLE control routines alone would keep me from buying another one. Yes, the Kenwood is BY FAR a better value but when you want to rip it out of your dash and chuck it down the road every time you get into your car it won't matter, will it?  
I would consider a Kenwood again if they totally revamped their UI, even though they don't sound as good as the Alpines.


----------



## GraSox (May 23, 2008)

Thanks guys for the responses. I didn't want to get crazy with a new system, but wanted a high quality unit with easy use, good clarity and be able to have quality interface for iphone, ipod, HD, and sat radio (sirius).
It's just hard to tell on the limited info on each on which is a better choice.
Any other advice from you guys would be really appreciated!!!!
Thanks again for helping!!!!!


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

so basically check it out first to see if you like it, I like the ui on the 8120, especially the navi which is miles ahead of the alpine one and easier to use at least when I tried it out.

as far as sound the alpine probably only has a real advantage if you want to run an involved active crossover, the kenwood still does fine with the dsp on its excelon amp with a tweeter and woofer setup.

but yeah try them both out to see which one you like, somebody should have either one on display near you, and know what features you want to place emphasis on while taking into account each units focus.


----------



## GraSox (May 23, 2008)

I have been trying to research this as much as I can so I don't get any surprises.
Any of you use an iphone? Any issues with the operation or using the address book. Also I want to get a new ipod and want to be able to use the album art and song videos. Does this support the new ipods? Does anyone know where to find a video of the nav system and does it have the zagot reviews?
This is a great forum and you guys have been great. Thanks!!!


----------



## GraSox (May 23, 2008)

Quality Sound, you said you didn't like the Kenwood as compared to the Alpine. Can you be more specific? Thanks alot.


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

The new kenwood supports video with a 30 dollar adapter which I bought but the with the stock connector it comes with you can only do audio.

I'm almost positive the w505 also does video from the ipod as well, but you might check that thread for specifics on what it can do as bikini punks thread on the w505 review has a lot to read.

Video is available of those features in you tube in a video made at the electronics show by Kenwood. Just search and you'll find it along with a few other videos people have posted with the 8120.

:changed my mind here it is, you can look for others as well 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=J2Q483MnRv4&feature=related


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I have used most of the portable nav units and the garmin is by far my favorite. not that it is the best at everything but works very well for everything, no real weak spots like most of the other units


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

GraSox said:


> Quality Sound, you said you didn't like the Kenwood as compared to the Alpine. Can you be more specific? Thanks alot.


Yeah, the control routines BLOW. Too many button presses to get things done, confusing menus and sub menus, and when you put in a DVD you have to manually cycle the video even though the audio switches to DVD automatically. 
The GUI is very pretty though. 
I'll agree the Garmin on the Kenwood is better than the Alpine BBII but the external navi unit is hands down the best navi on the market IMO.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

flomofo said:


> The new kenwood supports video with a 30 dollar adapter which I bought but the with the stock connector it comes with you can only do audio.
> 
> I'm almost positive the w505 also does video from the ipod as well, but you might check that thread for specifics on what it can do as bikini punks thread on the w505 review has a lot to read.
> 
> ...



Yes, the W505 does support iPod video and even comes with the necessary cable. If you want to run a HD instead of an iPod you can do that through the USB input as well but you can't go over 80GB.


----------



## GraSox (May 23, 2008)

Hey Quality,
Sounds like you have a great knowledge base here, thanks!
Good video thanks for the link.......do you know of where I can look at one on the nav unit? Haven't been able to find one on my searches.
The UI is much better in your opinion w/ the Alpine unit?
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## GraSox (May 23, 2008)

Can anyone help me with these two things?
1. In using the iphone with the bluetooth, will it support the address book?
2. Will it support the new gen ipod's? Which ipod is the best to get to support 
music videos from itunes?

Any help please!!
Thanks in advance.
Rob


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I have no idea if it will support the iPhone phone book. You'd have to look at the BlackBird manual. 
The Alpine USB input will support new iPods. If you want videos the Kenwood and the 
Alpine will both work. I do like the way Kenwood handles video a little better than Alpine.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

I've had my 8120 for a few weeks and so far I love it, except for the faint background noise/hiss that HMoob seems to be hearing. I hear it in between songs on the ipod and most of the time while Sirius is on. I gotta figure out whats causing that. 

I love the UI of the Garmin, very simple and intuitive. So far the mapping is spot on. The UI of the unit itself is simple to browse around in once I figured out the lay out. I like to push buttons first, then read the directions later. I had it pretty much figured out in about 20 mins. without the book. I needed the book later to figure out the sound settings, but the basic functions were fairly simple to get the hang of. The graphics are nice and the layout is simple.

I have the ipod cable and it allows me to use my 5G ipod video very easily. I play movies off of it and the album art work is a nice bonus. It scrolls thru songs pretty quick. 

Other than the annoying hiss, the unit hasnt given me any problems. It was a "certified upgrade" unit when it arrived. I havent played with the Bluetooth yet, but everything else works fine. I had originally thought the hiss was a grounding problem or something in my amps, but I'm glad (more relieved) to hear that someone else has it too.


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

I got rid of my hiss with new rca's to replace my new rca's haha, but after removing the crossovers and going active as well as adding two y adapters to use just the front output of my h/u I have a low hiss as well, but I can only hear it slightly with the air off and the unit at 0 volume.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

You think it could something as simple as new RCA's ? I have Monster RCA's in there now. They arent the real expensive ones, just the standard 5m red cables.


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

Its real easy to check them at the amp so start there, I would make a little check list too, it helps me to be organized with stuff like that sometimes.


----------



## sierra4x4 (May 29, 2008)

Anybody have a comment on the general SQ of this unit? I would like to know if the hiss is a prominent issue or just a product of variances in installations.


----------



## flomofo (Apr 30, 2008)

variance as far as I can tell, I've had hiss, got rid of it completely then got it again after messing around with my setup again.


----------



## GraSox (May 23, 2008)

WOW has anyone looked at the new Pioneer AVIC-F900BT? Looks incredible! Just a smaller screen......5.8"


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

GraSox said:


> WOW has anyone looked at the new Pioneer AVIC-F900BT? Looks incredible! Just a smaller screen......5.8"


I will probably be getting the F90BT. I'll take the slightly smaller screen to get an actual volume knob.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think Pioneer has by far the worst pre-out section of all the screens on the market, followed closely by Alpine. I'd look at the DDX8019 or the Eclipse AVN6620, both with 5v preouts before anything pioneer. I'm about to sell my IVAW-200 for the DDX or Eclipse.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

A quick update to the hiss problem on my 8120. It was just bad adjusting on my part of the amp gains. I started over again at the beginning and turned my volume down to zero on the HU and my amp gains all the way down. I then turned up the volume about half way on the HU then adjusted my gains to about the half way point. The hiss went away and now it sounds great. Had to do the same to my sub amp because the subs were overpowering the front and rears, but now its all even and sounds great. Last thing to do is set the time alignment.


----------



## GraSox (May 23, 2008)

I know this is a dumb question but how do the pre-outs affect the screen?
Thanks!!


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

pre-outs affect the signal level being sent to your amplifiers. Higher voltage, lower impedence pre-outs will help your amplifier run cleaner, with more signal and less background noise from the vehicles electrical system.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

WRX/Z28 said:


> pre-outs affect the signal level being sent to your amplifiers. Higher voltage, lower impedence pre-outs will help your amplifier run cleaner, with more signal and less background noise from the vehicles electrical system.


The F90 has 4v outs. I agree that the 1.2-2V outs on the non premier units are rather low.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

How is the ipod control on this unit compared to others (apline, pioneer, eclipse)?


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

ATB said:


> How is the ipod control on this unit compared to others (apline, pioneer, eclipse)?


Its better than the Alpine. On the alpine they have a percentage search which is nice, but on this unit there is a bar on the left of the artist page, you can hit any part of that bar and it will bring you to the artist faster than the percentage search.


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

skylar112 said:


> Its better than the Alpine. On the alpine they have a percentage search which is nice, but on this unit there is a bar on the left of the artist page, you can hit any part of that bar and it will bring you to the artist faster than the percentage search.


Alpine does the same at the bottom of the screen. It's a quick search function...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

skylar112 said:


> Its better than the Alpine. On the alpine they have a percentage search which is nice, but on this unit there is a bar on the left of the artist page, you can hit any part of that bar and it will bring you to the artist faster than the percentage search.


The 505 has this as well. IIRC my 200 and 205 did as well.


----------



## GraSox (May 23, 2008)

Can you add or change settings in the Nav mode while the car is moving or is it grayed out until you stop? If so do you need to have the parking brake on?
Thanks!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

GraSox said:


> Can you add or change settings in the Nav mode while the car is moving or is it grayed out until you stop? If so do you need to have the parking brake on?
> Thanks!



Depends on how you install it. If you use a TR-7 or a Black Box you can do it whenever you want. If you install it like the manual says you'll have to do "the dance" anytime you want to get into navi or any of the menu functions.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

GraSox said:


> Can you add or change settings in the Nav mode while the car is moving or is it grayed out until you stop? If so do you need to have the parking brake on?
> Thanks!



There is a very simple by-pass to that problem. When I installed mine I just grounded the parking brake wire and everything works perfect while the car is moving, including the Nav and DVD player. I just ran that wire to the same ground that the HU ground went to and no problems.


----------



## nemo (Jun 24, 2008)

This seems like a good unit. Warning: do NOT get the Pioneer AVIC-FB90BT. I got one and have had nothing but trouble. Pioneer is working on a firmware update, and will not ship new orders until it's ready. My main complaint was audio dropouts while navigating. Has this been a problem on the Kenwood? I will be returning my Pioneer and getting the Kenwood. I have used Garmin before, and should have gotten this in the first place. Well, you live and learn.


----------



## gadgetboyatl (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone know if there is a limit to the size of the Hard drive you can hook up thrugh usb? Do you know if you can hook up the 160gb ipod to the ipod connection?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

I run the 80g with mine without any problems. Havent tried a 160, but I would imagine it would work fine.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Doesn't it index the drive every time you turn it on? That could be part of the reason.

Juan


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

OldOneEye said:


> Doesn't it index the drive every time you turn it on? That could be part of the reason.
> 
> Juan



Yep, but why would that be an issue?


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

quality_sound said:


> Yep, but why would that be an issue?


At some point with a bigger drive it might time out is what I'm thinking. Either that or it has the option to have too many folder/subfolders.

Juan


----------



## openhelix (Jun 5, 2008)

Every once in awhile my 8120 "forgets" it has XM. I'm using the GXM 30 XM/navtraffic adapter. I'd say 1 out of 5 times when it boots up there's no XM source. the rest of the time it's fine. And it's persistent until the unit's rebooted. anyone else have this issue?


----------



## big67 (Mar 7, 2008)

openhelix said:


> Every once in awhile my 8120 "forgets" it has XM. I'm using the GXM 30 XM/navtraffic adapter. I'd say 1 out of 5 times when it boots up there's no XM source. the rest of the time it's fine. And it's persistent until the unit's rebooted. anyone else have this issue?


I have this issue with my ddx812's hd radio. I called KW, and they said that there isn't a update out as of yet. Maybe if enough of us call them to report the problem, they will hurry and get a update out.


----------



## openhelix (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmm when I talked to the West coast Kenwood rep he said it's not common but it's likely caused by a loose mini-usb connector in the 8120 and to RMA it for a replacement. My replacement should be here today (and installed this weekend).


----------



## big67 (Mar 7, 2008)

openhelix said:


> Hmm when I talked to the West coast Kenwood rep he said it's not common but it's likely caused by a loose mini-usb connector in the 8120 and to RMA it for a replacement. My replacement should be here today (and installed this weekend).


Did they replace the head unit or the xm unit?


----------



## openhelix (Jun 5, 2008)

Both!  The box arrived yesterday. I'm joping to get it installed this weekend.


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

openhelix said:


> Both!  The box arrived yesterday. I'm joping to get it installed this weekend.


I hope you have as much enjoyment with the unit as I do. Its a great unit, with great SQ too.


----------



## GraSox (May 23, 2008)

Hey guys,
Has anyone heard about a new upgrade that fixed the iphone problems?
I had heard that it was out.


----------



## openhelix (Jun 5, 2008)

FWIW, I have a new 8120 and a new GXM-30 and haven't had ANY issues since the swap (about a month ago). So it was definitely a defective unit not a more pervasive problem.


----------



## GraSox (May 23, 2008)

Whats a GXM-30?


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

GraSox said:


> Whats a GXM-30?


http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=gxm-30


----------



## pylda (Mar 13, 2009)

Quick question...I have a DNX8120 on the way. Can someone explain to me in your simplest terms, how I would get it to play dvds while driving? Explain to me what I need to do.

Thanks!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

pylda said:


> Quick question...I have a DNX8120 on the way. Can someone explain to me in your simplest terms, how I would get it to play dvds while driving? Explain to me what I need to do.
> 
> Thanks!


Its very simple, just ground the parking wire off the Kenwood to your point of ground on your dash harness. This also allows full use of the nav. while driving too. Mine has been working flawlessly like this since day one.


----------



## GraSox (May 23, 2008)

Anyone have the Kenwood Nav KNA-G510 and get the XM radio antenna that is for the traffic as well? I wanted to know if there is a difference between the reception you get vs just the regular XM antenna without the traffic. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

